# Have No Women Recorded Dvořák's Piano Concerto?



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

I truly enjoy hearing the Piano Concerto by Dvořák. I understand that the piano part is ungainly and awkward to play, even though the piece as a whole is quiet magnificent to listen to. That may explain why few pianists have ventured to record it. I have not found a single recording by a female pianist. If anyone can help me to find one, I would be appreciative.

My current go-to recording is this one by Pierre-Laurent Aimard with Nicolaus Harnoncourt and the RCO:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Is this a part of the "Why Don't Women Record X's piano concerto(s)" series?








Why don't women record Bartok's piano concertos?


Besides the third piano concerto, I cannot find recordings by women. Did he write them so that women could not play them? If you know of recordings by women (besides the third concerto) please let me know.




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dvořák: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33
Work length37:41
Album only


This is the only one I know.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

dubbel post, sorry


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Dvořák: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33
> Work length37:41
> Album only
> 
> ...


Thank you. I believe that would be the one with Rosl Molzer and Munich Philharmonic Orchestra. I cannot find information about Rosl Molzer or even a picture of her. Are you sure is is a female?


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

hammeredklavier said:


> Is this a part of the "Why Don't Women Record X's piano concerto(s)" series?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think of it as a series. It's just a search for options to tickle my ear. But thank you for noticing my posts.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Unless it is a fake name as sometimes the case with cheap labels, it should be a woman because Rosel is a female first name in Germany and Austria.
As so few (famous) pianists played/recorded the Dvorak, I don't think it is a very interesting question.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I can't think of any women who have recorded it but after decades of relative neglect there are a growing number of recordings.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Rosl (or Rosel) Molzer is probably an Alfred Scholz pseudonym.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Scherzi Cat said:


> Thank you. I believe that would be the one with Rosl Molzer and Munich Philharmonic Orchestra. I cannot find information about Rosl Molzer or even a picture of her. Are you sure is is a female?


I think you could be right , the other work on that disc is by Dubravka Tomsic so I assumed it was a woman recording. 
🙁


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Tomsic is a real person, but so apparently is/was Alfred Scholz. Of course, that someone is/was a real person does not prevent abuse of the name for other recordings. In any case, there are not that many recordings of the Dvorak to be pirated under a pseudonym, so if Molzer/Munich is such a case, its source should be identifiable by an aficionado/collector of the work.


----------

